# Columbian tegu (gold) feeding



## Tegulover57 (Mar 16, 2017)

I have a 20" gold Columbian tegu who's name is flickers (not knowing his/her gender yet we would be greatful if we can be gender neutral in this discussion) is a very picky eater. I currently feed Flickers a blend of chicken raw egg and shell with flukers calcium powder. Flickers will eat 3 large meals a day of this and loves it but, I cannot get Flickers to eat anything else crickets, mice, hissing roaches, and horn worms. Can anyone help me and Flickers out?
Thank you for your input


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 16, 2017)

Tegulover57 said:


> I have a 20" gold Columbian tegu who's name is flickers (not knowing his/her gender yet we would be greatful if we can be gender neutral in this discussion) is a very picky eater. I currently feed Flickers a blend of chicken raw egg and shell with flukers calcium powder. Flickers will eat 3 large meals a day of this and loves it but, I cannot get Flickers to eat anything else crickets, mice, hissing roaches, and horn worms. Can anyone help me and Flickers out?
> Thank you for your input


Hi. You might want to try fruits, such as strawberries and high quality wet dog food. I'd skip the egg shells and for the most part uncooked egg. Also, frozen/thawed hoppers or fuzzies is a nutritious meal. Be generous with the powdered calcium.


----------



## battyrubble (Apr 29, 2017)

Tegulover57 said:


> I have a 20" gold Columbian tegu who's name is flickers (not knowing his/her gender yet we would be greatful if we can be gender neutral in this discussion) is a very picky eater. I currently feed Flickers a blend of chicken raw egg and shell with flukers calcium powder. Flickers will eat 3 large meals a day of this and loves it but, I cannot get Flickers to eat anything else crickets, mice, hissing roaches, and horn worms. Can anyone help me and Flickers out?
> Thank you for your input


I swear by Reptilinks, quail egg raw, frozen hopper mice, steak strips we get from H-Mart and grapes, He goes for the reptilinks first all the time, he is super healthy and sheds his entire body in one giant piece


----------

